

Collectively designed/evolved fractals - yters
http://electricsheep.org/
The system works kinda like SETI at home - people run the program as their screensaver and vote on the fractals they like.  A GA uses the recommendations to evolve new fractals.  Users can also design their own fractals and submit them to the gene pool.
======
pg
I highly recommend this. We have a still on the bulletin board at YC.

